# Amplificador de 80w sansui



## J02E (Dic 24, 2009)

hola tengo una duda al respecto si el amplificador puede llegar a dañarse si solamente conecto 2 parlantes para que funcionen con el canal izquierdo nomas. Ya que los parlantes que se conecten del lado derecho al sonar es como si le faltaran los agudos. Aclaro que es un amplificador viejo como de los años 70 si no es mas, quiero agregar tambien que este amplificador tiene salida para 4 parlantes seleccionando el lado A o el lado B. la idea de mi conexion es conectar unicamente los parlantes del lado izquierdo de A y del lado izquierdo de B. ¿ Puede llegar a dañarse el amplificador utilizandolo asi?


----------



## iamkbra (Dic 24, 2009)

se puede llegar a quemar un canal , eso depende del volumen que le des ,pero si al canal que no usas le podes bajjar el volumen no pasa nada ,  si estoy equivocado que alguen me corrija


----------



## zopilote (Dic 25, 2009)

Por algo es sansui, estos conmutan la salidas y solo saldria una A izquierda o una B izquierda y si tiene  la funcion A+B  solo alli tendrias que usar bafles de ocho ohmios.
Y tendras que buscar el condensador que hace fallar el canal derecho.


----------

